# Review: Eheim Classic 2213 canister filter.



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

*Product:* Eheim Classic 2213.

*Tank Specifications:* 10 gallon tank, heavily planted, heavy bioload, lots of detritus & debris.

*Initial impressions:* Very sturdily built; metal clips may rust with repeated exposure to water. Intake/outflow on canister is one that I had never encountered before. Green Eheim tubing is horrendous!

*Setup:* The setup was quite easy. The instruction manual didn't help very much and I used my prior knowledge of canister filters to help me set this one up. Tubing was installed without any hitches. I used the Eheim media that was included with the deal. After everything was all said and done and I went to prime the filter, I realized there was no prime function. I had to disconnect one end of the tubing and suck on it to get a siphon going to the filter. Once the filter almost completely filled up with water, I turned it on. Voila! The filter purged most of the extra air in a frenzy of bubbles in my tank, but otherwise, worked well. It took a full four to five days for the filter to completely purge the air since I could hear it "burping" now and then for that period of time. Also, I should have rinsed out the media quickly since it was a bit "dusty" but it cleared up within two hours. After hearing so much about Eheim filters, I felt that this one was a bit underpowered for my _heavily_ planted 10g tank. Using the spraybar at the back of the tank helped to kick up some detritus.

*Pros:* Well-made; flow does not diminish as much as other filters after the accumulation of junk.

*Cons:* No prime function. Barbed connector for the tubing at the bottom of the canister is fragile. I've since learned to disconnect the tubing there before moving the filter around. The first time I cleaned the filter and left the tubing on, it got caught on the stand for a brief moment and the barbed fitting snapped off. However, it was an easy $3 fix. Ugly green tubing.

*Value:* Great value for what you get, my Eheim 2213 + media was $60 after a coupon and a promotional discount. Even at around $80 for the kit, I would've been happy. 

*Long-term follow-up:* After having the 2213 on the 10 gallon for about 2 months, I switched it to a 2215 and was much happier with the flow. The 2213 was moved to a 7 gallon tank where it's been chugging along for the past year or so until about a month ago when I took the tank down. I cleaned the filter once every month and a half to two months when I noticed the flow slowing a bit. The green tubing was replaced with thick-walled vinyl tubing which makes it look a whole lot better. In the entire time I've used it, there have been no leaks and the filter has run quietly. The motor runs warm, but that's to be expected.

[I wrote this review long after I purchased and setup the filter, so I may have left out some details with regards to the "Initial impressions" and "Setup" sections]


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Good write up. I have a 2213 on my Mini-M (~5.5g) and it seems to do the trick (after some spraybar modification). Purchased it used from a member of this site and have been happy with it's silent but efficient filtering capabilities.

Any chance of gettting a link to the tubing you replaced that god awful eheim stuff with?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I actually got it at my LFS, but this is the same stuff here:

http://www.aquaticeco.com/subcategories/777/Vinyl-Clear-Tubing/vinyl tubing/0

Make sure it's the thick-walled stuff or else the suction on the filter will cause the tubing to collapse. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I absolutely HATE that green-colored tubing... glad to know I'm not the only one. The last time I mentioned my disgust for it, people responded saying they actually like it. The worst part, for me, isn't so much the green color as it is the bright, white lettering advertising Eheim all over my tank. Guess what, Eheim, I like your products, but you damn sure better pay me money to advertise your company name for you.

Ugly ugly ugly. I can't wait til I can get around to replacing the tubing.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I should prolly know this but, do you know what the size I would need is?



epicfish said:


> I actually got it at my LFS, but this is the same stuff here:
> 
> http://www.aquaticeco.com/subcategories/777/Vinyl-Clear-Tubing/vinyl tubing/0
> 
> Make sure it's the thick-walled stuff or else the suction on the filter will cause the tubing to collapse. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Heck, I don't know off the top of my head either, but http://www.aquariumguys.com/eheimcanister2.html says it's 1/2".


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

epicfish said:


> Heck, I don't know off the top of my head either, but http://www.aquariumguys.com/eheimcanister2.html says it's 1/2".


Very good sir. Thank you.


----------



## cathy1627 (Dec 6, 2008)

epicfish said:


> *Product:* Eheim Classic 2213.
> 
> *Tank Specifications:* 10 gallon tank, heavily planted, heavy bioload, lots of detritus & debris.
> 
> ...


Hi Epicfish,

Do you know if there's any video or detailed description step-by-step about how to maintain Eheim 2213? This is my first canister filter and the manual was written so badly, it's hard for me to figure out how to clean it without spilling water everywhere or breaking something. The manual didn't even mention the 2 quick release valves were included, and it didn't tell me how or where to install them or if I can take it apart when I do my regular maintenance on the filter. I used my own judgement and, with some luck, installed everything. The filter is up and running great, but I think I will have a headache when I need to clean it. Can you help? Thanks.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I actually went to Lowe's yesterday and bought some clear vinyl tubing fom my 2222 (same 1/2" hose diameter as the 2213). I really like the way it looks over the ugly green hose. Much more contemperary.


----------



## jgb77 (Dec 13, 2006)

cathy1627 said:


> Hi Epicfish,
> 
> Do you know if there's any video or detailed description step-by-step about how to maintain Eheim 2213? This is my first canister filter and the manual was written so badly, it's hard for me to figure out how to clean it without spilling water everywhere or breaking something. The manual didn't even mention the 2 quick release valves were included, and it didn't tell me how or where to install them or if I can take it apart when I do my regular maintenance on the filter. I used my own judgement and, with some luck, installed everything. The filter is up and running great, but I think I will have a headache when I need to clean it. Can you help? Thanks.


There is a detailed write up of how to maintain the filter in the FAQ section of this site: proper-cleaning-eheim-canister.html
Hope this helps,
John


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's Natty's video on how to set it up:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/74624-my-eheim-canister-tutorial-video-opinions.html

And this is basically what jgb linked to, but here it is again: http://www.rexgrigg.com/Eheim Classic Canister instructions.htm


----------



## cathy1627 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi John and zooTycoonMaster,

Thank you so much for your help. That's what I really need. You guys just saved me a lot of headache.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Too bad I never noticed this thread,and that it withered on the vine..It deserved more.I for one would like to hear more,as long as it isn't more about the green hoses.

It really deserves a follow up whenever epic gets back.


----------



## Bremmon (Jan 19, 2009)

Is it possible to run my CO2 into this canister for CO2 disperssion?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Bremmon said:


> Is it possible to run my CO2 into this canister for CO2 disperssion?


This is what I do now, and I find that I have to shake the canister every now and then to get the bubbles to be chopped up by the impeller.


----------



## Ross (Jan 25, 2009)

I am wondering do I go for this or a 2224.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

The Classic is most definitely a more reliable filter.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Eheim classics are a great filter. :thumbsup:


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

i was thinking of getting one for my 20 long but i guess i have to get a 2215 or something higher. thanks for the review!!


----------



## Riiz (Apr 30, 2008)

bsmith782 said:


> You have never had a Rena before. The only thing going for the longevity of the classics right now over the xp line is that it has been out alot longer.
> 
> When was the last time you heard of a pump motor it impeller issue with a Rena? I cant even remember the last time I read a post about it.
> 
> ...


Idk, Eheims also come with Substrat Pro, so they're an incredible deal for the media that comes standard too.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Now I feel like an ass. I thought this was a Rena review post. :icon_redf



Riiz said:


> Idk, Eheims also come with Substrat Pro, so they're an incredible deal for the media that comes standard too.


----------



## OhNo123 (Jan 8, 2008)

Eheim Classic canisters are great, but how do i get the dust film off the top of the tank!?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

More surface agitation, Seachem purigen.



OhNo123 said:


> Eheim Classic canisters are great, but how do i get the dust film off the top of the tank!?


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 8, 2008)

Do you guys have your spray bar shooting up or down.


----------



## cathy1627 (Dec 6, 2008)

I have mine shooting straight forward.


----------



## Ross (Jan 25, 2009)

Whats the best Media to run in this well I am going to be getting a 2215 which comes with the sponges is it best to put Ehfi Substrate Pro at the bottom?


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Ross said:


> Whats the best Media to run in this well I am going to be getting a 2215 which comes with the sponges is it best to put Ehfi Substrate Pro at the bottom?


The Classic series come with all the media that you need to get them started.

X-Ray drawing showing media









Description: http://eheim.com/base/eheim/inhalte/indexf458.html?key=liniendetail_27510_ehen

Instructions show proper layering of media: http://eheim.com/base/eheim/pdf/en/anleitungen/afilter/2215_2217_classic.pdf


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Well I have 2 filters on my 37g (XP1 and 2222) The XP1 shoots down as this is the filter that my co2 is injected into anf the 2222 is straight if not slightly up to create surface agitation.



DarioDario said:


> Do you guys have your spray bar shooting up or down.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Riiz said:


> Idk, Eheims also come with Substrat Pro, so they're an incredible deal for the media that comes standard too.


Not all of them. My 2217 came with Pro but my 2215 came with the older regular stuff. All my eccos came with Pro.


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 8, 2008)

Ya well I just got my 2217 and it came with the old white stuff


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

DarioDario said:


> Ya well I just got my 2217 and it came with the old white stuff


Both of mine came with the Pro..


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 8, 2008)

Where did you order yours from? I did however got the quick disconnects and what not


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

DarioDario said:


> Where did you order yours from? I did however got the quick disconnects and what not


Big Als.


----------

